# Woods loader do all 195



## Cavcoach (Apr 21, 2015)

I want to put this loader on my 3000 diesel, I need help with the brackets ?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi cavcoach,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

First thing you need to do is measure the 195 loader frame width and length to ensure that it will fit onto your tractor. I have no idea if it will fit.

If the Woods 195 loader you want to mount came from a Ford 2000, 3000, 2600, 3600 tractor, it will be a direct bolt-on mount onto your Ford 3000 tractor.

If the 195 loader came off of a different make tractor, you will have to modify the mounting brackets to fit. See recent post by ljimcross, regarding mounting a 735 loader onto his Ford 2600. The front mounts are pertinent to your mount. The rear mounts were axle mounts, not applicable to your case.

Woods probably made a mounting kit to mount a 195 loader onto a Ford 3000. Check them out.


----------

